# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > المنتدى الصحي >  أمراض العظام والمفاصل

## معاذ ملحم

الروماتيزم

علاج الأمراض الروماتيزمية

أكد الباحثون في تقرير جديد نشرته مجلة "الرأي الحالي في العلوم الروماتيزمية" أن أشكال معينة من الطب التكميلي والبديل قد تساعد في تخفيف الآلام المصاحبة لالتهاب المفاصل العظمي وتليف العضلات. 



وبالرغم من أن لهذه العلاجات تاريخا قديما في الطب الشعبي والتقليدي إلا أن خصائصها وفعاليتها الطبية لم تثبت علميا إلا حديثا. 



وقد أظهرت العديد من الدراسات التي اختبرت آثار تقنية الوخز بالإبر على تحلل المفاصل الناتج عن مرض التهاب المفاصل العظمي في الركبة أن هذه التقنية خففت الألم بحوالي 52 في المائة مقارنة مع تقنية "شام"، وهي وخز الإبر في مناطق غير مناطق الوخز المعروفة. 



وأثبت الباحثون أنها بنفس فعالية تقنية التنشيط العصبي الكهربائي عبر الجلد، التي تستخدم لعلاج الألم، مما يشير إلى أن هذه التقنية تمثل وسيلة علاجية فعالة لتخفيف الألم في التهاب المفاصل والتليف العضلي. 



وقال الباحثون إن العلاجات العشبية قد تساعد في تخفيف التهاب المفاصل العظمي في الورك والركبة والإبهام، فقد وجدت إحدى الدراسات أن 435 ملليغرام يوميا من عشبة "مخلب الشيطان" التي تعرف باسمها العلمي " هارباجوفيتام بروكامبينز"، قللت الألم في الأشخاص المصابين بالتهاب المفاصل العظمي في الركبة والأوراك، وقللت أيضا الحاجة إلى علاجات إضافية، مقارنة مع العلاجات التقليدية. 



وأظهرت تجربة أخرى أن الزنجبيل، واسمه العلمي "زنجيبار أوفيشينالي"، قلل آلام الركبة والأوراك بشكل أفضل من العلاج التقليدي، ولكنه لم يكن بفعالية مسكن الألم "آيبوبروفين". 



وأشار الباحثون إلى أن آلام الإبهام والسبابة خفت بصورة ملحوظة عند استخدام دهونات جلدية من نبات القرّيص، في حين لم تلاحظ أي فوائد من الدواء العادي، كما تبيّن أن الاستهلاك اليومي من لحاء الصفصاف الذي يحتوي على 240 ملليغرام من مادة "ساليسين"، كان أفضل من الدواء العادي في علاج التهاب المفاصل العظمي في الركبة والأوراك. 



وكشفت الأبحاث عن أن الصيغة العلاجية الهندية "آيورفيديك" التي تحتوي على نباتات "آشواجاندها" و"فرانكينسينس" والزنجبيل والكركم، خففت انتفاخ المفاصل عند الأشخاص المصابين بالتهاب المفاصل الروماتيزمي. 



ويرى الباحثون أن بإمكان الأشخاص الذين يعانون من آلام مزمنة في المفاصل والعضلات الاستفادة من التدليك ! فقد أظهرت إحدى الدراسات أن خمسة أسابيع من العلاج التقليدي بالتدليك الذي يتألف من عشرة جلسات مدة كل منها 20 دقيقة، ساعدت في تخفيف الألم وتحسين المزاج، عند مقارنتها مع العلاجات التقليدية. 



وتقترح الدراسات أن بعض المكملات الغذائية مثل كوندرويتين سلفات، التي تساعد في تكوين الغضاريف، و"جلوكوزامين سلفات"، قد تكون مفيدة في علاج التهاب المفاصل العظمي، وتساعد في تخفيف آلام المفاصل. 



وأظهرت بعض هذه الدراسات أن هذه المكملات نجحت في تخفيف درجة الألم بنسبة 50 في المائة ، مقارنة بالأدوية العادية، وتوصي بتعاطي 1500 ملليغرام من "جلوكوزامين سلفات" يوميا لمدة ثلاثة أشهر لتحقيق الفوائد المرجوة. 



وأفادت دراسة أولية أن استخدام هرمون ميلاتونين قد يساعد في معالجة حالات التليف العضلية، حيث سجل الأشخاص الذين تناولوا ثلاثة ملليغرام من أقراص هذا الهرمون يوميا لمدة شهر، درجة أقل من الضعف العضلي ونوعية نوم أفضل_(منقول عن البوابة)



عند آلام العضلات الناتجة عن عمل جسمي شاق وغير متعود عليه، أو بسبب الإرهاق ينصح باستعمال كمادات الأعشاب أو الحمامات التالية، فإن لها مفعولا مضادا للتشنج ومهدئا لتقلص العضلات: 

كمادة الإكليل البوقيسي: 

لعمل كمادة لتخفيف آلام العضلات يستعمل مغلي عشبة إكليل بوقيسي كالتالي: 

- تؤخذ حفنتان من عشبة الإكليل البوقيسي وتغمر بنصف ليتر ماء بارد. 

- تغطى وتوضع على نار خفيفة جداً لتغلي مدة 10 دقائق. 

- تترك لتنقع قليلاً، ثم تصفى. 

- تستعمل كمادات دافئة من هذا المغلي، (تعمل الكمادات بأخذ قطعة من الكتان وغمسها بالمغلي، ثم عصرها قليلاً ووضعها على مكان الألم). 



لبخة أرقطيون: 

- تؤخذ كمية (حسب الحاجة) من أوراق الأرقطيون الطازجة ثم تغمر بقليل من الماء الساخن. 

- ثم توضع على مكان الألم على شكل لبخة. 

- تثبت قطعة من الشاش فوق اللبخة. 



لصقة السنفيتون المخزني والأقحوان: 

هذه اللصقة مفيدة جدا لآلالم العضلات وتستعمل كالتالي: 

- يؤخذ جزء من الدهن الحيواني ونصف جزء من عشبة الأقحوان الطازجة والمهروسة، وجزآن من جذور السنفيتون (ويسمى أيضا: سمفوطن) الطازجة والمبشورة، ثم يخلط الجميع جيداً. (يفضل هرس جميع مكونات هذه الوصفة باستعمال الهاون). 

- توضع على النار حتى تسخن. 

- عندما تصبح فاترة توضع على مكان الألم. 

- تترك لتأخذ مفعولها لمدة طويلة. 



مغلي أوراق التنوب: 

أهم شيء يجب المحافظة عليه عند آلام العضلات هو المحافظة على الدفء، الحمامات الدافئة لها مفعول جيد لذلك مثل حمام مغلي أوراق التنوب التالي: 

- تؤخذ حفنتان من أوراق شجرة التنوب ويضاف لها 3-4 ليترات ماء بارد. 

- تغطى وتوضع على نار هادئة لمدة 15 دقيقة. 

- يصفى المغلي ويضاف إلى ماء الحمام (البانيو). 



حمام العرعر: 

هذا الحمام يستعمل أيضاً لنفس الغرض الذي ذكر أعلاه (في وصفة مغلي أوراق التنوب) ويحضر كالتالي: 

- تؤخذ حفنة من حب العرعر وتسحق ناعمة. 

- تغمر بليترين من الماء البارد وتترك لتنقع مدة 2-3 ساعات. 

- يوضع على نار خفيفة لغاية الغليان. 

- يغطى ويواصل الغلي على نار هادئة جداً لمدة 15 دقيقة. 

- يؤخذ عن النار ويصفى، ثم يضاف إلى ماء الحمام (البانيو). 

- يدخل المريض الحمام ويمكث فيه مدة 10-15 دقيقة. 

- بعد ذلك يخلد المريض للراحة لمدة لا تقل عن ربع ساعة_(البوابة)



التهاب المفاصل :

مرض يصيب الاصابع والركب والمرافق والوركين والفك، وهو مرض من بين اكثر من مائة مرض تصيب المفاصل.ويعاني مرضى التهاب المفاصل الألم والتيبس والانتفاخ في مفاصلهم. والكثير من مرضى المفاصل يصابون بالاعاقة. 



وهناك اصطلاحان يستخدم احدهما بديلا عن الآخر وهما التهاب المفاصل والروماتيزم، ومهما يكن فإن كلمة روماتيزم اكثر عمومية، حيث تشير الى انواع كثيرة من امراض المفاصل والعضلات والنسيح الضام، ولا يستخدم الاطباء هذا المصطلح بل يستخدمون مصلطحات محددة. فالحالات العامة التي غالباً ما تسمى روماتيزم تضم رثية التهاب المفاصل والتهاب التجويف الجيبي (الالتهاب الكيسي) وآلام العضلات وانتفاخ العضلات.



 رثية التهاب المفاصل 

 وتشتمل رثية التهاب المفاصل على آلام وتصلب وانتفاخ في المفاصل، وهناك انواع كثيرة من هذا المرض اكثرها انتشارا التهاب المفاصل المزمن والتهاب المفاصل الرثوي وكلاهما قد يؤديان الى اعاقة حادة. وينتج مرض التجويف الجيبي عن التهاب التجويف الجيبي وهو احد الاكياس الصغيرة المملوءة بالسائل والتي تعمل على تليين الاسطح الفاصلة بين العظام والعضلات. اما النوع الثالث اي مرض العضلات فهو آلام في عضلات الشخص المصاب ويسميه الناس روماتيزم العضلات وقد ينتج هذا المرض عن الاجهاد او في اثناء الاصابة بالبرد والانفلونزا او اية امراض رشحية اخرى.اما مرض انتفاخ العضلات، فإنه يؤدي الى تورم في عضلات المصاب، وهي الاوتار القوية التي تربط العضلات بالعظام. والشكلان الرئيسيان لالتهاب المفاصل هما، التهاب المفاصل العظمي (الفصال العظمي) وهو الاكثر شيوعاٍ والتهاب المفاصل الروماتيزمي، وهو ثاني الانواع شيوعاً.التهاب المفاصل العظمي: ويسمى ايضا مرض تآكل المفاصل، يحدث عندما يأخذ المفصل في التآكل. وكثير من كبار السن مصابون بالتهاب المفاصل العظمي، وقد يحدث ايضا اذا جرح المفصل عدة مرات. 



والمفاصل الاكثر تأثرا دائما هي مفاصل اليدين والركبتين واسفل الظهر والعنق. وقد تنتج اعاقة حادة، وبخاصة اذا اصيب الوركان والركبتان بمرض شديد.يعاني المرضى المصابون بالتهاب المفاصل العظمي الالم في المنطقة المصابة، وقد يشعرون باحساس بالصرصرة او الاحتكاك عندما يتحركون. ففي التهاب المفاصل العظمي يتحلل الغضروف بين العظمتين جاعلا تلك العظام تحتك بعضها ببعض. وقد تنمو كعبورات العظام والغضروف المتصلب في المفصل محدثة الانتفاخ والتشوه. 



والتهاب المفاصل العظمي لا يمكن علاجه ويسعى الاطباء عادة الى تخفيف الألم ووقاية المريض من ان يصبح معاقا. يشتمل العلاج على العقاقير وبالاخص الاسبرين وبرامج التمارين المعدة خصيصا لهذا الهدف. 



وقد يقوم جراحو العظام باصلاح المفصل حاد الاصابة او ابداله بواحد مصنوع من المعدن او البلاستيك او غيرهما من المواد.التهاب المفاصل الروماتيزمي.



ويطلق عليه الناس او الاطباء اسم المعيق الاكبر. واكثر ضحايا هذا لنوع يكونون بين سن 20، 40سنة ولكن قد يصيب ايضا الاطفال وكبار السن. تكون المفاصل المصابة بالتهاب المفاصل الروماتيزمي ساخنة ومؤلمة وحمراء ومتورمة. يؤثر هذا المرض بشكل رئيسي على الرسغين والبراجم ولكن قد يحدث في اي مفصل. 



وفي كثير من الحالات ينتشر التهاب المفاصل الورماتيزمي في كل الجسم مسببا تلفا للاعضاء والنسيج الضام. واذا ترك بدون ضبط فإن المفاصل المريضة قد تتيبس في النهاية في اوضاع مشوهة. وقد يبقى التهاب المفاصل الروماتيزمي طوال حياة المريض وقد يختفي فترات متفاوتة من الزمن.الراحةويعتقد الأطباء ان بعض الكائنات الدقيقة او المناعة الذاتية (هجوم الجسم على انسجتها ذاتها) او كلتاهما تسبب التهاب المفاصل الروماتيزمي.



 ويحاول الاطباء منع المرض من اعاقة ضحاياه، باستعمال الراحة والتمارين الخاصة والاسبرين وغيرها من العقاقير. وفي الحالات الشديدة قد يستعمل الطبيب الحقن بأحد مركبات الذهب ويمكن استبدال المفصل الذي تلف بشده او اصلاحه.النقرسالصور الاخرى من التهاب المفاصل والتي تشمل النقرس والمعروف بداء الملوك، والتهاب الفقار الرثياني، والتهاب المفاصل الانتاني، ويعاني ضحايا النقرس بروز انتفاخات مؤلمة، ولكنهم يشعرون بتحسن بين النوبات. يتأثر اولا مفصل الوكعة الذي يربط اصبع القدم الكبير بالقدم، في معظم الحالات. ويسبب النقرس وجود كمية زائدة من حمض اليوريك (البوليك) في الدم. واثناء النوبة، يكون هذا الحمض على هيئة بللورات ابرية الشكل في المفاصل. وبعض الناس يرثون مرض النقرس. 



وقد تقود المشروبات الكحولية والطعام الدسم الى نوبة من الهيجان لدى المصابين بالنقرس، ولكنها لا تسبب المرض. وقد تصاب بعض الاعضاء الاخرى كالكليتين.وقد يصاب مريض النقرس بصداع او حمى وغالبا فإنه قد لا يستطيع المشي بسبب شدة الالم. وتستمر النوبات الحادة لمرض النقرس عدة ايام او عدة اسابيع اذا لم تعالج وعندئذ تزول الاعراض تماما الى ان تبدأ نوبة جديدة. 



وكلما طال المرض طالت مدة النوبة وقصرت الفترات بين النوبات.يصيب التهاب الفقار الرثياني بشكل رئىسي الشباب من الرجال. وتلتهب مفاصل العمود الفقري، وينشأ عند المريض ظهر متصلب محدودب. واغلب ضحايا المرض لديهم فصيلة دم نادرة يسمى ه. ل. أ. ب 27(HLAB - 27) تتضمن المعالجة بالعلاج الطبيعي والعقاقير.



اما التهاب المفاصل الانتاني فتسببه البكتريا، وتحدث صوره الاكثر شيوعاٍ بعد التهاب في الرئة او الجلد او اجراء جراحة في المفصل او عدة امراض جنسية. وفي اكثر الحالات، تمنع المعالجة المبكرة بعقاقير المضادات الحيوية من الاعاقة.



هل هناك مشتقات عشبية او حيوانية او معدنية لعلاج او لتخفيف آلام التهاب المفاصل؟

نعم هناك اعشاب كثيرة وبعض المشتقات الحيوانية والمعدنية لعلاج التهاب المفاصل بعد ان كان الاسبرين هو العلاج الوحيد ومن اهم الاعشاب والمشتقات الحيوانية والمعدنية ما يلي:



القراص  Stinging Nettleوالقراص نبات عشبي حولي يعرف علميا باسم Urtica Dioica ويعرف في بعض المناطق باسم حريق، شعر العجوز.

الجزء المستعمل من النبات: جميع اجزائه ويحتوي النبات على مركبات هستامينية وحمض الفورميك وسليكون ومواد عفصية واملاح البوتاسيوم وجلوكوكونيين وحديد وهيدروكسي تربتامين وفيتامينات أ، ج، وبوردون.لقد اقترحت منظمة امراض الروماتيزم ان مقدار 3ملليجرامات من معدن البوردون يوميا يساعد في علاج روماتيزم العظام والتهاب المفاصل. وفي تحليل اجري في الولايات المتحدة الامريكية لنبات القراص وجد انه يحتوي على 47جزءا في المليون من معدن البوردون وهذا يعني ان كل 100جرام تقدم من نبات القراص تحضر بواسطة الطبخ بالبخار تحوي اكثر من الجرعة المذكورة من معدن البوردون وبامكان مرضى التهاب المفاصل تناول هذه الكمية يوميا من نبات القراص. كما انه وفقا لما ذكرته منظمة امراض الروماتيزيم فان البوردون له تأثير عظيم في احتجاز الكالسيوم في العظام، كما انه له فائدة اخرى لا تقل اهمية عن فائدته الاولى الا وهي المحافظة على اندوكرين (هرمون) الجسم الذي يلعب دورا في بقاء المفاصل والعظام في حالة صحية جيدة. ويوجد مستحضرات جاهزة من القراص تباع في الاسواق المحلية. ومن فوائده أنه يعزز من عمل البروستاتا , ومقاوم لارتفاع الحرارة و مسكن للآلآم, ويستخدم في حالات فقر الدم و الروماتيزم و الحساسية , يوجد بة الكثير من المعادن.





البردقوش  Origanumوهو نبات عشبي معمر ينمو في المناطق الباردة من المملكة ويزرع في المدينة المنورة ويعرف شعبيا بعدة اسماء مثل الوزاب والدوش والمردقوش ويعرف علميا باسم Origanum Vulgare والجزء المستعمل من النبات جميع اجزائه. يحتوي النبات على زيت طيار واهم مركب فيه هو الثيمول والكافاكرول ويحتوي النبات ايضا على ادوريجانين ومواد عفصية وحمض الروزمارينيك، تشير الدراسات العلمية الى ان نبات البردقوش له تأثير مضاد للاكسدة مثله مثل مضادات الاكسدة الاخرى. وقد وجد ان مركبات هذا النبات تمنع تهتك الخلايا. وقد وجد ان مضادات الاكسدة لها تأثير كبير في علاج التهاب المفاصل. وفي دراسة عملت على 100نبات من نباتات الفصيلة الشفوية الذي يعتبر نبات البردقوش من ضمنها وجد ان هذا النبات كان افضل نبات اعطي تضاد للاكسدة. كما اثبتت ابحاث اخرى ان التأثير المضاد للاكسدة لنبات البردقوش يعود الى مركب حمض الروزمارينيك وهو مركب مضاد للبكتريا ولالتهابات المفاصل ومضاد للفيروسات ولهذا يجب استعمال البردقوش يوميا كشاي او مع السلطة او مع البيتسا او مع اي طعام آخر.



وطريقة عمل شراب من هذا النبات هو اخذ ملء ملعقة اكل من اوراق النبات ووضعها في كوب ثم يصب عليه ماء مغلي ويغطى ويترك 15دقيقة ثم يصفى ويشرب ويمكن تكرار ذلك مرة اخرى يوميا.





في الحقلة السابقة تناولنا في الجزء الاول من التهاب المفاصل انواع هذا الداء ومعاناة اصحابه منه، وبدأنا الحديث حول الأدوية العشبية لعلاج هذا المرض وذكرنا من ذلك القراص والبروقوش، وفي هذا العدد نستكمل الادوية الشعبية.



القنبيط Broccoli وهو نبات عشبي حولي يعرف علميا باسم Brassica Oleracea والجزء المستعمل من القنبيط هو الرؤوس وكذلك عصيره الناتج من عصر الاوراق. يحتوي القنبيط على مركب جلوتاثوين وقد بينت الدراسات ان الاشخاص الذين لديهم نقص او شحة في مضادات الاكسدة مثل مركب الجلوتاثوين الذين لا يأكلون كمية كافية من الخضر والفواكه التي تحتوي على مركب الجلوتاثوين هم اكثر عرضة للاصابة بداء التهاب المفاصل من اولئك الذي يتعاطون النبات والفواكه المحتوية على هذا المركب وقد وجد ان نبات القنبيط يحتوي على كمية كبيرة من هذا المركب ويستخدم كمضاد لالتهاب المفاصل ويجب الاكثار من تناوله.



بذور دوار الشمس  Sunflower Seedsنبات دوار الشمس هو نبات عشبي حولي له اوراق كبيرة وازهار كبيرة مميزة تشبه في شكلها الشمس باشعتها وتتجه هذه الازهار مع الشمس من الشرق الى الغرب وتحتوي بذور دوار الشمس على زيت ثابت بنسبة 30% وكويرسترين (Quercitrine) وكولين وبيتين ولسيثين وهستيدين واحماض عضوية.لقد وجد ان بذور دوار الشمس لها تأثير مضاد لالتهاب المفاصل اقوى من المركب المشهور المعروف باسم ايبوبروفين. وقد وجد ان استعمال 250جراما من بذور دوار الشمس تعادل تأثير احسن علاج لالتهاب المفاصل.الزنجبيل والكركم Ginger & Turmericفي دراسة عملت في الهند وجد ان اعطاء جرامين الى سبعة جرامات والتي تعادل النصف الى 3ونصف ملعقة صغيرة من الزنجبيل يوميا لثمانية مرضى مصابين بالروماتزم العظمي و 28مصابا بمرض الروماتويد وجد ان 75% من المرضى قد خفت معاناتهم من آلام الروماتويد والروماتزم العظمي ومن الانتفاخات المصاحبة وقد وجد ان الاستعمال الطويل للزنجبيل لأكثر من سنتين بصفة مستمرة لم يشتك اي منهم من اي اعراض جانبية، وايضا بالنسبة للكركم والتي تشبه محتوياته الكيميائية محتويات الزنجبيل وقد استعمل في علاج التهابات المفاصل وكانت النتيجة ايجابية. 



ويمكن خلط كميات متساوية من الكركم والزنجبيل وعملها كشاي وشربه يوميا لهذا الهدف.



الكرز Cherries لكي تقلل من آلام التهاب المفاصل فعليك بتناول الكرز حيث ان اليابانيين يأكلون يوميا ما بين 6الى 8حبات من الكرز ويمكنك استعمال الكرز المعلب او المفرزن او الطازج. 



ويقال ان الكرز ليس فقط يخفف آلام المفاصل لكنه ايضا فاكهة لذيذة. ويعتبر الكرز مصدرا جيدا للمعادن مثل المغنسيوم والبوتاسيوم والذي يعتبر الاول قاتلا للالم والثاني مدرا ومخففا للالتهابات.



النحاس Copper كان كثير من الاوروبيين يلبسون سلاسل من النحاس لوقايتهم من داء المفاصل الا ان الاطباء لم يعترفوا بذلك الى حين ان اثبتت الابحاث في استراليا ان الاشخاص الذين لديهم داء المفاصل ويلبسون سلاسل نحاسية ويستعملون الاسبرين كان انخفاض التهاب المفاصل لديهم اكثر من اولئك الذين يستعملون الاسبرين فقط.زيت السمك Fish Oilsان زيت السمك وخاصة الزيت الذي يستحصل عليه من الاسماك السمينة مثل السلامون والتونة والساردين والرنكة (سمك من جنس الساردين) والاسقمري والتي تعتبر مصدرا جيدا ل (Omega - 3 Fatty Acids). هذه الدهون تتدخل في تكوين مادة البروستجلاندين الموجودة في جسم الانسان التي يؤدي كثرتها الى الالتهابات. 



وقد ثبت ان تناول السمك يوميا او زيت السمك او كبسولات زيت السمك الجاهزة يفيد في علاج التهاب المفاصل.



عصا الذهب  Golden Rodتعتبر عصا الذهب العلاج الانجليزي لعلاج التهاب المفاصل حيث يعمل على هيئة شاي يشرب مرتين في اليوم. وقد وجد ان نبات عصا الذهب يخلص الجسم من سمومه والتي تنتج اثناء الالتهابات وعليه تقلص الآلام الناتجة من الالتهاب. ويمكن الحصول على عشب عصا الذهب من محلات الاعشاب.



قشر التفاح Apple Peel يغلى مقدار ملعقة كبيرة من قشر التفاح الناضج الاحمر في ملء كوب ماء حتى درجة الغليان ويترك يغلي لمدة دقيقة ثم يصفى ويقلب ويغطى ويشرب من هذا المغلى ما بين 3 6اكواب يوميا بعد الوجبات وآخرها عند الذهاب الى النوم وقيل ان هذه الوصفة لتخفيف آلام النقرس.



التين البرشومي Figus ان أكل وتناول البرشوم بعد وجبة الغذاء كفاكهة يزيل آلام النقرس ويحتوي التين الشوكي (البرشومي) على نسبة كبيرة من البروتين والفيتامينات أ، ب، ج وkdاسين واملاح الصوديوم والبوتاسيوم والكالسيوم والمغنسيوم والحديد والنحاس والفوسفور واليود. وهي ثمرة قلوية ولذلك فهي تعادل او تزيل حموضة الجسم التي هي منشأ الامراض وهو كغيره من الفواكه يغسل الكلي.



حشيشة السعال (فرفارة)  Cough Wortوتستخدم حشيشة السعال التي توجد على هيئة عشب صغير ذي ازهار صفراء جميلة واوراق كفية والتي تحتوي على حمض العفص وقلويدات وزنك وانيولين وستبرولات وروتين وبوتاسيوم وكالسيوم تستخدم على هيئة مغلي وذلك بوضع ملعقة صغيرة من العشبة في كوب ماء داخل وعاء يباشر عليه بالغلي حتى در[ة الغليان ثم تصفى بعد ذلك وتشرب وهي فاترة مع اضافة العسل حسب الضرورة ويشرب من هذا المغلي كوبا او كوبين يوميا شريطة ان يكون تناولها بعد الوجبة الغذائية مرة بعد الفطور واخرى بعد الغداء او العشاء حيث تعطي تأثيرا جيدا ضد التهابات المفاصل.



السرخس  Fernتستخدم اوراق واغصان السرخس بحالتها الطبيعية لعلاج النقرس والروماتيزم وذلك بوضع الاغصان والاوراق بعد تقطيعها الى اجزاء صغيرة فوق موضع الألم ثم تربط بلفافة ويلاحظ ان الألم يشتد بعد وضع العشبة لكنه ما يلبث ان يزول كليا بعد مدة قصيرة. هذه الطريقة مشهورة وخاصة في سوريا والعراق وايران وتركيا. مع ملاحظة ان نبات السرخس نوعان احدهما ذكر ليس له اوراق ولا فروع ولا زهر ولا ثمر والصنف الآخر هو الانثى وهو الذي يحمل اوراقا وفروعا وهو المعني.



الكركديه (غجر) Hibiscus  لقد تحدثنا عن الكركديه في حلقات ماضية ولكن نتحدث عنه الآن لنوضح اهميته في تخفيف آلام النقرس والروماتيزم ويعمل من الكركديه مستحلب وذلك بطحن ازهار الكركديه طحنا متوسطا. يؤخذ من هذا المجروش ملء ملعقة صغيرة وتوضع في كوب زجاجي ويصب عليه الماء المغلى فورا ثم يحرك جيدا ويغطى ثم يشرب بعد خمس عشرة دقيقة ويتناول منه كوبان يوميا بمعدل كوب بعد الفطور وآخر بعد العشاء.ملاحظة يجب عدم استخدام الكركديه من قبيل المرضى المصابين بانخفاض ضغط الدم لانه يخفض الضغط اساسا.أ.هـ



 نقلاً عن جريدة الرياض السبت 17 ربيع الأول 1422 العدد 12038 السنة 37



ولعلاج الأمراض العصبية والروماتيزمية يلجأ الفلسطينيون إلى دفن الأطراف في الرمل الحار على شاطئ البحر أو عند ضفة النهر لعلاج الروماتيزم بما في ذلك روماتيزم المفاصل، ويزيلون الرطوبة باللنجة، وهي قطعة قماش من الصوف مبللة بالزيت والماء الساخن، ويستخدمون ما يسمى بالرقعة لإزالة آلام الظهر، وهي شاشة بيضاء عليها مزيج معجون من البيض وعجين الدقيق.



وصفة أخرى للروماتيزم

يشرب المصاب بالروماتيزم مقدار ثلاثة اكواب في اليوم من مسحوق عرق السوس , مقدار ثلاثة ملاعق في ثلاثة اكواب , واحد في الصباح والاخر عند الظهيرة والثالث مساء ويواظب على ذلك.



وهذه وصفة أخرى للروماتيزم

نحضر حبة من ثمرات الحنظل وهو نبات برى ينبت فى صحراء سيناء بمصر وثمرته تشبه البطيخ الا انها صغيرة فى حجم كرة التنس 

تشوى الثمرة الى ان تصير لينة ثم توضع على كعب الرجل وهى ساخنة بعد ان تقسم الى قسمين كل قسم على كعب 
تربط الثمرة جيدا بشئ من القماش بحيث تبقى ساخنة اطول مدة من الزمن 
ينام المريض ويغطى جيدا حتى يحس بمرارة الحنظل بحلقه 
تكرر العملية 3 مرات حتى يتم الشفاء باذن الله 


وللروماتيزم أيضا :

يسخن زيت الحبة السوداء، ويدلك به مكان الروماتيزم تدليكاً قوياً وكأنك تدلك العظام لا الجلد، وتشربها بعد غليها جيداً محلاة بقليل من العسل قبل النوم، واستمر على ذلك.. وثق بأنك ستشفى بإذن الله كرماً منه ورحمة.





خلطات للمفاصل والروماتزم 

الخلطة الأولى : حبة سوداء ، حلبه ، شيح ، أبو قليقلي .



الخلطة الثاينة : زنجبيل ، كراويه ، فلفل أسود ، نعناع .

يؤخذ من المخلوط ربع ملعقة وتوضع في كوب ماء ثم يشرب . 



الخلطة الثالثة : زيت كافور ، زيت زيتون ، زيت سمسم ، يدلك به المنطقة .



الخلطة الرابعة : تطحن حبوب اللقاح ، جذور الصبار ، وتخلط بمنقوع شواس الذرة . 



الخلطة الخامسة: زعتر ، عسل .

يدهن فيه موضع الألم . فأنه يوقف الالم فوراً بمشيئة الله .



 الخلطة السادسة : عاقرقرحا إذا سحق وغلي في زيت وتمسح به نفع الفالج والإسترخاء ـ والتدلك بطبيخه أو بدهنه ينفع من استراخاء العصب المزمن ، ومنه بطلان الحركة العارضة من غلية البرد على الأعضاء .



دهن الحرمل ينفع المفلوج ووجع المفاصل .



عرق النسا :

يسف المصاب الحرمل من غير دق مقدار اربع جراامات ونصف مدة 12 ليلة متتالية , يزول عرق النسا .



عرق النسا ( اسياتيك) ::

• تطحن الحبة السوداء وتعجن في العسل . ويؤخذ منه فنجان يومياً على الريق .



وجع الظهر :

اذا واظب المصاب بوجع الظهر على أكل التين الجاف فانة مفيدا جدا . 



أوجاع الظهر :

حلتيت خمسون غراما ، الحبة السوداء خمسة وسبعون غراما يطحن ويخلط بنصف كيلو عسل .

الجرعة  نصف ملعقة على الريق ونصف ملعقة قبل النوم.



لوجع الركبة :

ملعقة كبيرة زيت زيتون يضاف اليها عصير  ليمونة كامله يخفق ويشرب على الريق لمدة اسبوع .



 الخشونة الموجودة في اليدين والقدمين: 

فإنه يمكن استخدام الآتي: 100 جرام بذور شبت + 100 جرام شمر + 100 جرام أملج (سنانير) + 50 جرام رجل أسد، وتخلط جميعها بعد الطحن، وتؤخذ منها ملء ملعقة صغيرة (أي حوالي 3 جرامات) قبل الغذاء والعشاء بربع ساعة مع عسل النحل.   مع استخدام بعض الموسعات وهي عبارة عن الخردل المطحون؛ حيث يوضع منه ملعقة كبيرة + 3 لترات ماء دافئ، وتوضع بها القدمان لمدة نصف ساعة يوميًا؛ لأن الخردل يؤدي إلى جريان الدم في جميع أجزاء الجسم. هذا علاوة على استخدام ملعقة زيت زيتون يوميًا لمحاربة تصلب الشرايين. أما عن الأعصاب فيمكن استخدام الخردل كمنقوع للقدمين.


الألم في الظهر

الألم في الظهر هو أي ألم يصيبه واغلب آلام الظهر تكون في الجزء الأسفل منه، ويكون الألم في أغلب الأحيان مستمراً ولكنه في أحيان أخرى يكون حاداً. وألم الظهر هو أكثر الأمراض انتشاراً، ويمكن أن يحدث من اضطرابات مختلفة واسعة النطاق، البعض منها خطير والبعض الآخر أقل خطورة، واحيانا يكون ألم الظهر عرضا لالتهاب مفصلي في العمود الفقري او لقرحة هضمية او لتضخم في البنكرياس او لعرق النسا، او لامراض الكلية، او لبعض الاضطرابات الخطيرة الاخرى. ولكن في اغلب الاحيان تنشأ آلام الظهر على وجه البساطة، من استهداف الظهر لنوع من الاجهاد او الشد او التوتر يكون من شأنه تعرض العظام في الظهر او الأربطة او الاعصاب او حتى العضلات المرتبطة بالعمود الفقري الى الانضغاط معا على نحو مفرط في الاطباق او الى الانشداد بحيث تبالغ في تباعدها عن بعض. كذلك فان القيام بعمل يعتمد على بذل جهد فجائي تستخدم فيه عضلات قد سبق ان اصابها المرض او اصبحت في غير حالتها المعتادة هو على وجه التخصيص ارجح ما يسبب الاجهاد الحاد، وفي مثل هذه الحالات يجب على المريض الراحة التامة على انه يلزم استشارة المختص. اما في حالة حدوث ألم شديد بعد بذل جهد كبير في معالحة نشء ما يحدث 
في حالة فتح باب او شباك قد انضغط عليه الجدار فان الامر يدل على حدوث قرص منزلق.

أسباب ألم الظهر الخفية
إن الألم الذي يعتري الاصحاء فجأة والذي لم يسبق ان شكوا من اي الم في ظهورهم قد ينجم في الغالب عن احد الاسباب التالية:
1- النوم على فراش رخو جدا او على طراحة هابطة من وسطها فقد ينتج الم الظهر عن ذلك بسبب انحناء العمود الفقري خلال النوم. وينبغي الاشتباه في هذا السبب عندما يطرأ ألم الظهر وقت الاستيقاظ ويمكن تدارك ذلك الخطأ باستعمال طراحة صلبة مستوية تكفل دعما افضل للظهر أو بادخال لوح سرير بين الحشية واللوالب الخاصة بالطراحة.
2- الوضع المستهجن: ينشأ الم الظهر في كثير من الاحيان بسبب تموج العمود الفقري عن منحناه الطبيعي، وعلى الشخص الذي يعاني ألم الظهر ان يجتهد في تحسين وضعه اثناء وقوفه ومشيه وعمله.
3- حمل الاثقال او رفعها: وهذا سبب شائع جداً لألم الظهر حيث ان الشخص اذا حمل على وجه الاعتياد حملا ثقيلا من الكتب او حقيبة المشتريات على جانب من الجسم دوما فان ذلك يسبب انحناء العمود الفقري تجاه ذلك الجانب، وبذلك تقاسي عضلات الظهر واربطته وطأة الشد. كما ان قلة الاحتراس عند رفع الأشياء الثقيلة تهبط طاقة عضلات الظهر.
4- الجلوس الطويل لساعات عدة: هذا الجلوس الطويل الذي صار عادة شائعة لدى اغلب الناس يمكن ان يلقى اجهادا ذا بال على الظهر. وقد يسبب ذلك توتراً في العضلات فألماً بالظهر. وان افضل طريقة لتجنب مثل هذا التوتر العضلي وما يعقبه من ألم الظهر هي ان تنهض واقفا وتتحرك حواليك وتغير امكنتك بقدر ما تستطيع، ويمكن ان تجدي بعض التدريبات نفعاً كالانبطاح على الظهر فوق الارض ثم رفع الساقين ببطء على التبادل يمكن ان يمنع او يخفف مثل هذا الألم بالظهر.
ويجب أن يكون الكرسي الذي تجلس عليه من النوع الصلب وظهره مستقيماً.
5- الحمل: يحدث عند الحامل احيانا ان تتحول مواضع الاحواض الحوضية وينتج عن ذلك فيما بعد ألم بالظهر، كما يمكن ان يصحب احيانا الحيض الم في الظهر.

علاج آلام الظهر بالأعشاب
الفلفل الأحمر (الشطة أو الحبحر) Red Pepper
ويحتوي الفلفل الاحمر مركب الكبساسين (Capsaicin) والذي يوجد في بعض المستحضرات الصيدلانية التي تستخدم لآلام الظهر واحد هذه المستحضرات يسمى Zostrix حيث يحتوي على , 0025من مركب الكبساسين واذا لم تستطع الحصول على هذا المستحضر فبامكانك شراء فلفل احمر (شطة) من النوع الصغير المدور الحار وسحقه ناعماً ثم خلطه مع فازلين او احد الكريمات التي تستخدم لدهان الجلد واضافة كمية من الشطة حتى يحمر لون الفازلين او الكريم ثم يدهن مكان الألم بهذا المستحضر مع ملاحظة غسل اليدين بعد الانتهاء من التحضير لكي لا تصل الى عينيك، ويجب عند الدهان ان تدهن منطقة صغيرة من المكان حيث ان بعض الناس يوجد لديهم حساسية لمركب الكبساسين فاذا لم يحدث اي تحسس فاكمل الدهان واذا حصل تحسس فتوقف عن الدهان.

الصفصاف Willow
والصفصاف يعتبر الاسبرين الطبيعي حيث يحتوي سليسلات طبيعية والتي حضر منها اساسا الاسبرين. وكان نبات الصفصاف يستخدم لعلاج كثير من الامراض من مدة 500سنة قبل الميلاد. وكثير من النباتات مثلها مثل الصفصاف تحتوي على سليسلات المثيل والتي حضر منها الاسبرين. والطريقة ان يؤخذ ملء ملعقة من الصفصاف وتضاف الى كوب ماء مغلي وتترك لمدة عشر دقائق ثم تصفى وتشرب مرة في الصباح وأخرى في المساء ويمكن استخدام مسحوق القشر خلطاً مع فازلين ودهن الظهر به حيث تزول الآلام. كما يمكن ان يستخدم اي نبات من النباتات التي تحتوي على ساليسلات المثيل اذا لم يوجد الصفصاف مثل الكشت المفصص (Wintergreen)، ونظراً الى وجود حساسية ضد الاسبرين عند بعض الاشخاص فإن نبات الصفصاف يسبب نفس الحساسية ولذا يجب عدم استعماله.

النعناع Peppermint
يحتوي النعناع على مركبي المنثول (Menthol) والكامفر (Camphor) ويوجد مستحضرات تحتوي على هذين المركبين اللذين يستخدمان للقضاء على آلام الظهر. ويجود عدد من انواع النعناع تحتوي على هذين المركبين ايضا كما تحتوي زيوت بعض النباتات الأخرى مثل اللاوندة والكزبرة والزوفا على مركب الكامفر.

الزيوت الطيارة (Volatile Oils)
ان علاج آلام الظهر بالزيوت الطيارة على هيئة مساج في تخفيف الآلام ومن النباتات التي يستخلص زيتها ويستخدم لهذا الغرض: المرمية وحصا البان والزعتر. والطريقة ان يضاف قطرات قليلة من اي زيت للنباتات السابقة على ملء ملعقة كبيرة من زيت الزيتون ويمزج جيدا ثم يدهن مكان الألم وهذه من الوصفات الجيدة لآلام الظهر.

سرخس ذكر Male Fern
وهو نبات عشبي معمر لا يزيد ارتفاعه عن متر وله جذمور متشابك وأوراق ريشية عريضة وممتدة. الجزء المستخدم جذموره. يحتوي الجذمور على راتنج زيتي مع الفيليسين وكذلك تربينات ثلاثية وزيت طيار. ويستعمل الجذمور لعلاج آلام الظهر والروماتزم وعرق النسا وآلام القدمين وذلك بوضع الجذامير وهي طازجة بعد تنظيفها دون غسلها داخل كيس صغير ووضع هذا الكيس فوق الألم والجذامير سهل الحصول عليها من بلاد الشام بيسر ويجب عدم استخدام الجذامير داخليا باي حال من الاحوال الا بعد استشارة المختص.

حشيشة القلب "ST. Johne Wort
وحشيشة القلب عبارة عن نبات شجيري معمر يستعمل على نطاق واسع لعلاج كثير من الامراض ومن اهمها الاكتئاب ويحتوي على زيت طيار ومن اهم مركباته كاروفيلين ومركبي هيبرسين ونظيره ويستخدم زيت هذا النبات او مرهمه كعلاج ناجح لآلام الظهر والآلام الروماتزمية والنقرس وعرق النسا وذلك بتدليل موضع الألم بالمرهم أو الزيت. ويعمل المرهم بهرس كمية من ازهار النبات ورؤوس الاغصان ثم يغطى بمقدار من زيت الخروع ويغلى فوق نار خفيفة لمدة ساعة ويستحسن اضافة جزء من شمع عسل النحل اليه ويغلى مع المزيج من اجل ان يكسبه ليونة المراهم. ثم يستعمل هذا المرهم دهاناً فوق مواضع الألم.

إكليل بوقيصي Spiraea
عشبة يبلغ ارتفاعها نحو متر ونصف المتر، اوراقها متباعدة على الساق مشربة بحمرة وسطحها العلوي مكسو بشعيرات فضية اللون. تنمو في اطراف الاغصان ازهار بيضاء اللون، وتستخدم الازهار على هيئة مستحلب لعلاج آلام الظهر وامراض الروماتزم والمفاصل. ولعمل المستحلب يضاف الى 20جراما من الازهار الجافة مقدار كوبين من الماء المغلي ويترك لمدة 10دقائق ثم يشرب منه فنجان واحد كبير مرتين يوميا.

جذور السنفيتون المخزني Consoude
وهو عشب يصل ارتفاعه الى 100سم لها ازهار حمراء الى بنفسجية يحتوي حمض الفينوليك واسبراجين وقلويدات البيروليزيدين وحمض العفص وتربينات ثلاثية. تستخدم لبخة تحضر من الجذور لعلاج آلام الظهر والكثير من الآلام الروماتزمية، وتعمل اللبخة بتقطيع الجذور وتهرس بمدقة خشبية او ما شابهها الى ان تصبح كالعجينة ثم تفرد هذه العجينة فوق الجزء المصاب ويغطى بقطعة من قماش الكتان ومن فوقها قطعة اكبر من الصوف لحفظ الحرارة. وتترك اللبخة فوق الجزء المصاب لمدة نصف ساعة او اكثر حسب تحمل المصاب. هذه اللبخة تباع لدي بعض الصيدليات حيث تصنعها مصانع الادوية الألمانية وبالاخص مصنع كيتافرك.

علاج الرعشة :

دهن السذاب وصفة عمله : أن يؤخذ من ورق السذاب أوقية وثماني أواقي ماء يغلى ويصفى بعد إذ ينقص النصف ويلقى عليه مثله زيت ، ويغلى حتى يذهب الماء ويبقى الدهن ، يسقى منه نصف أوقية وفي الحمام ، أبلغ ، فإنه مجرب .

الخطمي : إذا طبخ أصل الخطمية وشرب بشراب نفع من الرعشة . وكذلك  شرب ماء العسل ينفر من الرعشة .

الكســـور



يستخدم الكركم والملح والعنزروت وبياض البيض يدهن بها مختلطة موضع الكسر قبل تجبيره بالجبيرة الخشبية البدائية.



كسر في الفخذ :

شاب أصيب بكسر في الفخذ نتيجة حادث وعولج بالمضادات الحيوية ولكن العظم لازال ولم يجبر كما ينبغي ، ونصح بأن يستخدم بعض الأعشاب مثل غذاء ملكات النحل، العسل وحبوب لقاح النحل وأعشاب الشوكة وأعشاب الخزامى ويسأل فيما إذا كان لهذه الوصفة أضرار على الكبد والكلى وغير ذلك؟



 بالنسبة للوصفة المذكورة فأفيدك ان كل المواد جيدة عدا أعشاب الشوكة وأعشاب الخزامى حيث لا يوجد لها تأثير على جبر العظام ويمكنك استخدام الحلبة والرشاد بدلا من تلك الأعشاب حيث تؤخذ ملعقة حلبة ونصف ملعقة صغيرة رشاد وتخلط ويضاف مع العسل وغذاء ملكات النحل وحبوب اللقاح وتمزج جيدا وتؤخذ مرة واحدة في اليوم على الريق حتى الشفاء بإذن الله.



الرشاد" الثفا " : وهو من أنواع الحبوب صغيرة الحجم وأحمر اللون يميل إلى الإصفرار ويساعد على التئام الكسور بسرعة0

آلام
فتاة تقول ان أمها في سن الخامسة والاربعين ويوجد لديها آلام في الركبة وتقول عملت كشف ولم يجد الأطباء أي شيء ولكنها تؤلمها عند المشي وتتورم علماً بأن وزنها عادي. وتقول انها وقعت على ركبتها قبل خمس سنوات ومن بعدها بدأت تعاني من آلام وقد قرأت ان استعمال ورقة الملفوف على الركبة مفيد واستعملتها فعلا وظهر تحسن في الورم وتقول هل الاستمرار في استعمال اوراق الملفوف مضر أم لا؟ 

أختي السائلة بالنسبة لوالدتك فبامكانك استخدام الملفوف بصفة مستمرة ولا ضرر من ذلك باذن الله تعالى والله هو الشافي . نقلا عن جريدة الرياض



الأخ أبو سطام يقول: ما هي الأعشاب التي تستعمل ضد هشاشة العظام؟
أما فيما يتعلق بهشاشة العظام فهناك مستحضر يسمى (Calcium plus) يباع في محلات الأغذية التكميلية  GNC ويؤخذ منه قرص بعد كل وجبة.

الأعشاب المفيدة لأمراض العظام:

الحلبة ، الرشاد ، العسل ، الموز ، الحليب ، القراص ، العنب ، الكراث ، مستكى ، مكسرات ، البرتقال ، السمسم ، الشمر . 



الأعشاب المفيدة لأمراض الرماتيزم:

عرعر ، مره ، برتقال ، الأذخر ، البقدونس ، جرجير ، تمر ، البلسان ، حلبة هليون ، جوزة الطيب ، الكافور ، كادي ، كركديه ، كراث ، كراوية ، مرامية ، عشر ، فلفل ، عرق السوس ، مياه البحررالميت ، زيزفون ، دمسيسه ، سم النحل .

الحجامة هي أفضل علاج لكثير من أمراض المفاصل وألآلم الظهر " مجرب " 

مأخوذه من برنامج دليل الطب البديل

----------


## ابو نعيم

شكرا على موضوع مفيد جدا

----------


## عُبادة

شكرا على الموضوع المفيد والقيم 
بس طوييييييييييل 
الله لا يحيجنا لعلاج مثل هيك امراض ويعافي كل المصابين

----------


## معاذ ملحم

صحيح انه موضوع طويل بس اكيد مهم 

لانه إلا ما يحتاجه واحد 

لان الانسان يمرض

----------

